# Tucson, AZ get together 05/01/2011



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

We kinda/sorta tried to get this together previously - we are definitely getting this together on May 1st.

Ephiphytes Etc. will be here on Sunday - this much I know for sure. I figure if we want to get together we better do it before the temperatures drive us completely indoors for the summer.

So - Sunday, May 1st. I'm open as to the time.

Please post questions and/or confirmations here - and you can also PM/Email me via my DB Profile.

It will be nice to meet a few more people locally so hopefully we can get a few people together.

Scott MacDonald
Tucson, AZ


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Bumpy bump!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Chris (Venom ... ) is in - it would be nice if he POSTED that though. 

s


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

You know I am super busy with school >.< But anyone within two hours should come cough cough pheonix people.


----------



## Sir Romey (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in! I'll check to see if my buddy Jason can come as well.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

AAAA!

A Sunday. No can do, have to work monday, live 480miles away...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry Clayton - this kind of came up in a hurry. 

Once we get things better organized locally (i.e. - more people involved) - we'll try to reach out and schedule something farther out in the future.

s


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

I may be able to make it. I am trying to head to Flag the following week though. IF (it's a pretty big if) I get caught up by then, I will head south for the day.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

It would be good to meet you Keith!

Anyone else local (or kinda local) going to be able to make it?

s


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

do we have a time yet? really, earlier is better for me, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^^ Keith saved me from a boring taxi ride [or worse a really long walk  ] one fine day in AZ 2 yrs ago at the airport 

and he didnt even know me from 'Adam'.....

What a nice fella!! that Keith. 

Sorry Scott, cant make the get together.....since you moved away from us, I am boycotting 

Have fun.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I was looking at 12-5 - grill a bit to eat (or such) around 1 or 1:30.

It's looking like we're not going to have too many people so informal is going to work just fine.

Gotta start somewhere, eh? 

s


epiphytes etc. said:


> do we have a time yet? really, earlier is better for me, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I know there are few more froggers around - no one else is up for a get together this Sunday?

Noon to Five - grill a little food (or something) around 1 or 1:30.

Anyone else want to talk frogs?

Bring along a significant other or a friend - no problem. 

Scott MacDonald
Tucson, AZ


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I hope to know by tomorrow afternoon if I am going to be able to make it, I've got to talk my way out of my nephews birthday party and it isn't easy now that he is old enough to understand guilt.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Josh - family first. Always.

If you can't make it this time - you make it next time.

But my personal opinion is family first.

Anyone who needs an address - tell me please! I'm not going to shotgun it here or on our EMail List. 

We're likely doing Italian Beef Sandwiches - so if you want to bring something along, feel free. You know what the main dish is now. Please don't worry about it if that's not your thing. Also - we're only talking about 5-8 people here. Feel free to bring along a guest if you would like - but please give me a count if you are bringing more than yourself! 

s


JoshK said:


> I hope to know by tomorrow afternoon if I am going to be able to make it, I've got to talk my way out of my nephews birthday party and it isn't easy now that he is old enough to understand guilt.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I WILL be there after 2:30 as my manager gave me off after 2:00 and its a 30 minute drive =P


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I would LOVE to see a few more people coming on Sunday - but, as I've said so often - we have to start somewhere.

If you would like to come - contact me for address information. I am on the far east side of Tucson, fairly close to Saguaro National Park (East).

If you are coming - please contact me (PM or EMail me via my profile please) and let me know how many people are coming (feel free to bring a significant other and/or friend along!) - this is so we know how much food to have.

All are welcome - contact me and I'll send you an address.

Looking forward to seeing those coming by. 

s


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Scott said:


> I would LOVE to see a few more people coming on Sunday - but, as I've said so often - we have to start somewhere.


...planning. 10 days notice never nets a crowd


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Sundays are also the only day I can do this - other people might be able to do it on a Saturday, I cannot.

And 10 days will have to do since we're coming up to Summer and I have no desire to not be able to go outside. It's supposed to be nice this Sunday. Give it another week or two and outside will no longer be an option.

Sorry you can't make it Clayton - but I do what I can.

s


Catfur said:


> ...planning. 10 days notice never nets a crowd


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Anytime Shawn!

It doesn't look like I will be making it as my workload has actually grown. Tomorrow should be a great day for a BBQ. Hopefully this is the first of many and I will catch the next one. 

Have fun!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

wasnt able to make this one but let me know when it happens again. i'd like to take a ride up to tucson.


----------



## Leuc_Skywalker (Sep 5, 2009)

Dang it! I need to pay a bit more attention to these posts. I'm interested in future meets. I live in Phx but if I can do a combo frog meet / Egees run to the south I'm in!! (especially with the Italian Beef temptation added to the mix)


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I had wondered if there Eegees in the Phoenix area - guess not. 

And the Italian Beef was very good. 

s


----------

